# Intense Socom in München oder Umgebung



## Philsen82 (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hätte eine Frage, und zwar hat jemand in München oder näherer Umgebung ein Socom in M auf dass ich mich mal kurz zur Probe draufsetzen könnte und eine runde übern Hof rollen? Kann als Gegenleistung ein Proberollen auf dem SS anbieten  Wäre echt super wenn jemand eins hat und kurz 10 Minuten Zeit hätte zum Testen. Will nicht rumspringen oder sonst was...nur eben Probesitzen wegen der Länge des Rahmens. 

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

frag doch mal hier

[email protected]

die sind doch in Muc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philsen82 (26. Juni 2009)

der hat aber kein intense vertrieb mehr seit dem MS racing nichts mehr macht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

die Henriette Doret macht doch den Intense Vertrieb in D 

Frag einfach nach, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die dir helfen können

hier die nummern
089 - 45 088 449

0174 - 96 98 504


----------



## cubebiker (26. Juni 2009)

Den Vertrieb macht der Flo von Shocker Distribution


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

guckst mal hier 

http://www2.ms-racing.at/index.php?id=19

Germany:
Salesagent: Henriette Doret
phone:+498945088126
fax:+498945088281
email:[email protected] 

Shops Germany: 

Secondhand-Sportshop
Aschheimer Strasse 29
81671 München
089-45 088 449
www.secondhand-sportshop.de


P.s.


nein, ich mache keine werbung für den shop


----------



## cubebiker (26. Juni 2009)

Ist aber latte was da steht, MS macht jetzt Evil,Intense macht jetzt Shocker...
www.intensecycles.com und da auf Dealer, International


----------



## Philsen82 (26. Juni 2009)

Glaube auch das die info uralt ist...die Adresse stimmt auch nicht, die sind inzwischen in der Kreiler strasse.


----------



## haha (26. Juni 2009)

ich könnte lediglich probesitzen auf größe s anbieten.. wäre in landshut.


----------



## Philsen82 (26. Juni 2009)

danke dir fürs Angebot aber S ist definitiv zu klein  

gruß


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
dringend Hilfe gesucht! Habe ein Intense Socom 09 bestellt. An ALLE Intense Socom Größe S Fahrer: Messt bitte mal die Sattelrohrhöhe von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Der S ist mit 15,75" (400,05mm) angegeben. Meiner hat aber 440,00mm. Will wissen ob das die kleinstmögliche Größe beim Socom ist. Bei Intense selber ist im Moment niemand zu erreichen, und der Händler braucht mir zu lange. Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (3. Januar 2010)

hatte das gleiche problem. schau einfach unten am tretlager die rahmennummer an. es ist entweder ein s, m oder l in der rahmennummer enthalten. jeweilige buchstaben geben die größe an ( s = small etc.)
mein socom in s hat auch gut über 43 cm. habs leider gerade nicht da.


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (4. Januar 2010)

Okay, bei mir ist ein S enthalten. Weiß jemand ob ein M6 in S kleiner ausfällt. Laut Angaben sind sie gleich groß. Ich wollte das Socom als ernsthaft DH fähigen Freerider fahren. Bin aber sehr klein. Kann da mal bitte jemand die richtige Sattelrohrlänge ( Mitte Tretlager zu Oberkante Sattelrohr) posten?


----------

